
How Spotify’s Discover Weekly cracked human curation at internet scale - kareemm
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/30/9416579/spotify-discover-weekly-online-music-curation-interview
======
Chintagious
For me, Discover Weekly is awesome, but misses about 50-90% of the time. It
feels like every other playlist sucks, but could be just me (or the
algorithm...). Thankfully, there's a skip button so I can find new
artists/bands that I really do enjoy from the playlist (and I have found about
a dozen new ones that I really love now).

Years ago when I used Pandora, their radio was amazing and really kept up with
the seed well, I felt. I'm not sure how it holds up now since I rather listen
to music I choose instead of the radio, though. I feel like they did a better
job in terms of hit/misses.

So, while I really like the opportunity Discover Weekly opens up, it's far,
far from perfect, but definitely better than nothing.

------
valleysally
That's a pretty pretentious article about a collaborative filtering list
that's not even in real-time. It's generated every week and they often miss a
week because the service is down.

It constantly recommends me stuff I've already listened to as well. Not really
that great based on my experience.

